# C & C please I haven't asked for any in a while, 10 month old photo shoot



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Was going for expressions when she least expected. 

#1 I know she is facing forward, and not the ideal pose, but I like the expression.




tay3 by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr

#2 i know, her feet are cut off...once again I like the expression




tay7 by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are a couple more in different poses.  
#1 I know shadow on the belly....



tay5 by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr

#2



tay by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

The description for the Beginner's forum changed a while back, such that the Beginner's forum is no longer a Gallery or C&C forum section.



> This is NOT an actual gallery, but more of a place to ask questions and get feedback on technical issues. Use the TPF Galleries to show us some of the photos you have taken so far and get some review - so you can learn where there is room for improvement!



The TPF Galleries are found here - Photo Galleries- Photos submitted by members for general display or critique.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> The description for the beginner's forum changed a while back, such that the Beginner's forum is no longer a Gallery or C&C forum section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know it had changed, last I read beginners are not allowed to post in the general galleries.  I would remove this if I could and post there?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

How much reading have you done on the theories of composition, beyond the RoT's?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How much reading have you done on the theories of composition, beyond the RoT's?



I have done quite a bit which is why I pointed out especially in the first one that she was facing forward, but I like capturing expressions with babies trying to crawl off my studio.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> The description for the beginner's forum changed a while back, such that the Beginner's forum is no longer a Gallery or C&C forum section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Keith I think it would take  seconds*


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

On all of the indoor shots.. the whites of her eyes have a cyan cast, has to come from post! What did you do? 

Are you using on camera flash (pop-up?) The highlights around her eyes / face in the last one you posted are strange.. not attractive.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> On all of the indoor shots.. the whites of her eyes have a cyan cast, has to come from post! What did you do?
> 
> Are you using on camera flash (pop-up?) The highlights around her eyes / face in the last one you posted are strange.. not attractive.



Yeah, her eyes don't look like that on the outdoor one?  I used a flash with a DIY diffuser (white card over flash) rest of her body was on same exposure...I did play around with colors in the color balance in PS trying to get the colors to pop, so maybe a combo of diffused flash, studio lighting and adjusting colors in post is why her eyes look that way and the outdoor one does not...thank you for pointing that out...I actually thought she had beautiful eyes and long thick eyelashes and personally thought the indoor one's looked better than the outdoor because her eyes didn't do that and I processed the same way however I didn't use a flash outdoors.  So are you saying these are awful? ;0


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are using "studio lighting" which I assume means some sort of constant light.. you should never mix flash with that unless you gel the flash to match! If you are using the pop-up flash.. get a real flash.. and use it OC. My advice would be to get rid of the "studio lighting" entirely.. it is usually junk!

#4, I would toss... unless the original looks better than your edit. Maybe you could post the original?

The rest? Nothing I would present to a client!


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Didn't know it had changed, last I read beginners are not allowed to post in the general galleries.  I would remove this if I could and post there?


I had already moved it.

There was/is no restriction on beginners posting in the Photo Galleries sections. None of those descriptions have been changed.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know it had changed, last I read beginners are not allowed to post in the general galleries. I would remove this if I could and post there?
> ...



Thank you, will post here from now on.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > How much reading have you done on the theories of composition, beyond the RoT's?
> ...



Composition has little to do with how she is facing, moreover, posing.
Composition has to do with placement of your subject within the frame, and how other elements of composition and design effect how the image is viewed. (which way the subject is looking can have a great deal of impact on how you decide to compose)

In your first image, you should have put more space above her, and shot in portrait orientation.
This is a good example where centering the subject would work. Trying to apply the rule of thirds here is just a waste. It's awkward.
The bigger issue, going back to the space above her, is what the effect of that lack of space, and the more generous space below her imply, or suggest. It suggests she is floating. Providing more space above, and less below helps ground the subject. In that one her pose is a triangle shape. Bottom heavy. So, visually, you want the bottom heavy subject to be grounded. The converse is true if you have a subject that is floating or flying. Some will suggest leaving more space above and in the direction of implied movement. Sometimes that works. Other times, it's very effective to put the floating/flying subject higher up, and near the edge, to add to the drama of floating away.

I think you need to do some more indepth reading, and really studying composition. Supplement this by looking and well done images, advertising, even TV and movies. Movies are great to watch and apply compositional theory to the scenes, and watch as they transition from one composition to another. All your images are framed rather awkwardly. Even if your lighting was spot on, the images would still be lacking. 


On the second one, as you know, you chopped limbs. Portrait orientation would have let you capture all of her. Mind you it's OK to chop body parts when it works for the composition. Typically, when you are close up. But it takes a real good eye to figure out where to crop in the most effective manner. There are no set rules for this, and it takes time to get a real good feel for doing so.

The third one would have worked so much better if you put the rubber ducks more to the right of the tub, and in the same plane. It would have allowed a nice landscape portrait, with balance and a reason for the space on the right. But the direction of her eyes in that composition wouldn't work too terribly well. She would be looking out of the frame on the left, and that directs the viewers gaze in that direction as well. As it is now, again, should have been shot in portrait. It would still have issues, but it would be better. This one also has the bullk of the subject higher in the frame, little space above, and more below, giving the feeling of floating. You have to think of the final product when setting up your props to get the most effective compositions out of it. Otherwise, you are stuck.


The last one is the better of the bunch, and I think a square crop would be ideal here. I'd crop the left, allowing about the same space as her foot has to the bottom edge, and whatever off as needed from the right to make a square.

As much as lighting can make or break an image, composition will do it too.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Wow, thank you for taking the time to type out and give me that info. I have copied and pasted this info into my word doc I have saved with info which is now almost a book.  I feel if I would have centered her, someone would have said something about that.  I think your advice on magazines and movies is great, and this works well with a teen or older person, but babies won't sit still for poses.  I am more into capturing expressions and moments with the little ones.  Once again, thank you for taking so much time for the info and I hope you don't mind that I copied it for reference.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

Your work is improving, but it seems sporadic, and my feeling is that you are trying (whether intentionally or sub-conciously) to do everything at once.  Work on one facet, either the technical or the artistic, and learn that, and then move on.  My suggestion would be to start with the technical.  Learn the basics of lighting and exposure and how to control them, learn what lights work with what lights and how to mix ambient, flash, continuous (it can be done), etc... then, once you can regularily turn out well exposed images under most conditions, THEN work on poses, composition, etc.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

Your expressions and moments can still be well composed. As you get better at it, it will become instinctive.

That babies won't sit still for poses is meaningless. YOU are in control of the camera, you have to think fast and react.
Like in number two. You should have seen that her legs were chopped, and you should have zoomed out or moved back.
If your goal is nice portraits, even candid, you need to study and practice composition, until it is second nature.

To me, and I am sure many others, an image like number two, regardless of what wonderful expression she has, is good for the bin, or your scrapbook.
If you can crop in severely to "save" it, you may sacrifice large print quality, but wind up with a nicer image in the end.

"I am more into capturing expressions and moments" reads as an excuse to make what you have acceptable, if only to yourself.
Learn. Grow. No excuses.

Theories of composition and understanding the elements of visual communication and design are much more complex than many here are willing to admit.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

Hogwash. There's no reason you can't be thinking and learning about composition, especially if you are doing it while editing your images after the shoot. 
In the beginning that's he ideal time to do it anyway.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Your work is improving, but it seems sporadic, and my feeling is that you are trying (whether intentionally or sub-conciously) to do everything at once. Work on one facet, either the technical or the artistic, and learn that, and then move on. My suggestion would be to start with the technical. Learn the basics of lighting and exposure and how to control them, learn what lights work with what lights and how to mix ambient, flash, continuous (it can be done), etc... then, once you can regularily turn out well exposed images under most conditions, THEN work on poses, composition, etc.



You hit the nail right on the head...true, but I mostly photograph people because that is what I enjoy most.  The parents always tell me they want to come back because they love me and i am great with kids.  If you are referring to my water splash thread (artistic) I posted a little while ago, I did that for pure fun, and one of them I did with the kids, they got a kick out of it.  But means a lot (coming from you) that my work is starting to improve.  I agree, one thing at a time! I spent 3 hours outside 2 days ago in pure sunlight trying to get the right exposure of different objects. I'm getting there...slowly but surely and I am giving it ALL I GOT.  I spend about 10 hours a day on photography, either practicing, reading, or borrowing friends like I have been for practice sessions, learning new editing tricks in PS...etc. No one is trying harder than me....I also most proud of the things I have taught myself.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Your expressions and moments can still be well composed. As you get better at it, it will become instinctive.
> 
> That babies won't sit still for poses is meaningless. YOU are in control of the camera, you have to think fast and react.
> Like in number two. You should have seen that her legs were chopped, and you should have zoomed out or moved back.
> ...



Yeah, when you cropped it, it did lose image quality.  It doesn't look as sharp as my original photo, however, I see that the expression is still captured.  Capturing expressions is not an excuse, it is what I like.  Not that I am disagreeing with you at all about theories of composition, I am not, but I do like capturing expressions, catching them when they are off-guard, because those are priceless moments you may never see again than a boring pose.  Once again, I do agree with you that I need to work on comp, but I have to disagree about the expressions.  The photo taken on the train tracks were my son.  Noone liked #2 because they said it was the posing.....that wasn't posed, I captured him being HIM.  I know him better than anyone on here obviously, so I love #2 better than if I would have posed him. I may never see that look or expression again. As far as the baby, I did think quick...we went from indoors, to outdoors, bright sunlight, shade.....the dial on my camera almost broke off.  So easy there on the "excuse."    Already said I need to learn more on comp.  Thank you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

I was careful not to say it WAS an excuse, just that it reads like one.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hogwash. There's no reason you can't be thinking and learning about composition...


I don't disagree, but having viewed a fair number of the OPs images over the last little while, my belief is that she's not progressing at the rate she would like because she's trying to focus (Pun fully intended) on too many different aspects of basic photography.  Having taught basic photography professionally, I've seen this same situation many times, and most often, concentrating and learning one aspect at a time produced much better results.




Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...especially if you are doing it while editing your images after the shoot. In the beginning that's he ideal time to do it anyway.


I'm going to turn your own phrase right back at you.  Hogwash!  Editing should always be about enhancing your images, and NOT a way to fix errors.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I was careful not to say it WAS an excuse, just that it reads like one.



Well hoping I clarified that with my above post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

Cropping while editing is a great way to scrutinize and learn how to compose. It affords the student time. Time they don't have to learn behind the camera, on the fly, with moving subjects. 


The better they get at it, in time, the less they do in post. Just like learning exposure. In the beginning we fix everything to how it should look, after the fact. In time, we learn how to get it right in camera.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Hogwash. There's no reason you can't be thinking and learning about composition...
> ...



Is this a glorified way of saying I am trying too hard?  I live and breathe photography lately, said earlier I am spending about 10 hours a day doing *something* with photography, whether it be reading, looking online, making phone calls to other photo friends, practice photo sessions (I do about 3 a week here lately), more reading, more reading, more reading, processing, practicing, practicing.....no one is trying harder than me.  I have been encouraged, discouraged, happy with some photos, others, felt like throwing all my camera equipment in the street and say screw it....but I am determined, very determined. So to say my work hasn't improved at the rate I would like....I look back at when I first started and I see lots of improvements. I have spent less time on here (no offense) and more time with the camera and I personally think my C&C's sure look better than the ones I posted a few months ago.  I understand the concept of "one thing at a time"....but I am getting really sick of photographing people for free and they do not have an eye for lighting or composition or any photography knowledge and they like the photos I have taken, have ordered prints (the only thing I make them pay me back for and i only charge them what the lab charges me).  I have a goal.....to start charging.  Word is getting out, friends of friends are seeing my photos, they want me to do them, I am stuck in a vicious circle here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> ...they do not have an eye for lighting or composition or any photography knowledge and they like the photos I have taken...



Read that aloud 5 times.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ...they do not have an eye for lighting or composition or any photography knowledge and they like the photos I have taken...
> ...



I'm starting to wonder if you are secretly a Psychologist.  I know you were going for "I don't have an eye for it either possibly."  You can't take that one phrase out of the entire message and make more of it than what it actually is.  Also, if you have something to say, by george say it. That sounds like something I would say to my 10 year old.  i am a grown woman, really...just say it...but you may want to re-read my ENTIRE message aloud 5 times as well.


----------



## danwardphotography (Mar 22, 2012)

I think there very good shots personally, any parent would be extremely happy with them, and thats obviously what counts!


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 22, 2012)

I think you're taking it personally and getting defensive. Stop explaining yourself and just take the feedback for what it is.

I found myself in a rut and joined a local photography club (after 2 years of "I should check it out"). It's gotten me out of my comfort zone and had me shooting stuff I normally wouldn't think of shooting. I did my first night shots, long exposure, panoramic, using a tripod city skyline. I shot incense smoke and edited it all sorts of ways. My point is that it's challenged me, and even though it's not what would be *my* favorite types of shots, it HAS made my shooting better, and that carries over to my preferred shots. Plus it's given me a ton of new friends and resources to learn from. Can you find something like that?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

danwardphotography said:


> I think there very good shots personally, any parent would be extremely happy with them, and thats obviously what counts!



The parents, grandparents, friends, friends of friends.....were all happy with them, but CGipson says they are crap and would never present them to a client.  I have seen so many "charging photographers" with worse work than I.....and I don't charge a cent.....my payment lately is them simply volunteering and giving me their time.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> I think you're taking it personally and getting defensive. Stop explaining yourself and just take the feedback for what it is.
> 
> I found myself in a rut and joined a local photography club (after 2 years of "I should check it out"). It's gotten me out of my comfort zone and had me shooting stuff I normally wouldn't think of shooting. I did my first night shots, long exposure, panoramic, using a tripod city skyline. I shot incense smoke and edited it all sorts of ways. My point is that it's challenged me, and even though it's not what would be *my* favorite types of shots, it HAS made my shooting better, and that carries over to my preferred shots. Plus it's given me a ton of new friends and resources to learn from. Can you find something like that?


Where did I get defensive?  This has been a good discussion.  I am in a "rut," or what I called a "vicious circle."  I would love to join a local photo club.  We have a forum, Louisville Photo forum, will have to check on a club.  I find it more informative here and haven't logged in since last year.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, start charging then. Heck, you just got endorsed by a pro! 
You don't have to listen to anyone's opinion here.

 You should start charging as soon as YOU are comfortable doing so. After all, if your clients are happy with your work, I don't see any issues with you selling it. Create your logo, and build a Facebook page and get busy makin' money!

Ain't nobody here gonna stop you.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, start charging then. Heck, you just got endorsed by a pro!
> You don't have to listen to anyone's opinion here.
> 
> You should start charging as soon as YOU are comfortable doing so. After all, if your clients are happy with your work, I don't see any issues with you selling it. Create your logo, and build a Facebook page and get busy makin' money!
> ...



HA!  Too funny Bitter.  You're trying to get be on that "you are nota photographer site." LOL.....you left out business cards.....


----------



## Mamarazzi514 (Mar 23, 2012)

These ae really bad no offense. What lighting are u using and what is the placement? I hope these are not paying customers


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, start charging then. Heck, you just got endorsed by a pro!
> You don't have to listen to anyone's opinion here.
> 
> You should start charging as soon as YOU are comfortable doing so. After all, if your clients are happy with your work, I don't see any issues with you selling it. Create your logo, and build a Facebook page and get busy makin' money!
> ...



I took your idea and my original which was 4.04MB, cropped it and it didn't lose as much quality as your crop did with what little you had to work with.  This is the one I am going to use.  



tay7 by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2012)

Better. But don't you think the white bits are distracting?


My crop was poor quality because it was a zoomed screen cap on an iPad.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Better. But don't you think the white bits are distracting?
> 
> 
> My crop was poor quality because it was a zoomed screen cap on an iPad.



I personally think it is better, period.  I don't find anything distracting and am drawn to her face.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I took your idea and my original which was 4.04MB, cropped it and it didn't lose as much quality as your crop did with what little you had to work with. This is the one I am going to use.





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Better. But don't you think the white bits are distracting?





luvmyfamily said:


> I personally think it is better, period. I don't find anything distracting and am drawn to her face.


Have another look at Bitter's crop.  Not only did he remove the distracting whites at the bottom of the image, he also used a narrower ratio.  This helps remove a good deal of the unnecessary background, and improves the viewer's focus on the child.






Bitter Jeweler said:


> My crop was poor quality because it was a zoomed screen cap on an iPad.


Excuses, excuses.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

kundalini said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > I took your idea and my original which was 4.04MB, cropped it and it didn't lose as much quality as your crop did with what little you had to work with. This is the one I am going to use.
> ...



Bitter didn't have my original 4.03MB file size to work with  OK, I will crop it one more time (I didn't want to copy him completely, lol), but I don't want to lose too much image quality.  Ive already gone from 4.03 to a little ober half a MB.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep in mind, doing this cropping, even if severe, is more an exercise to help you work with composition, and hopefully find what's better after the fact. You will store all this in your mind, and when you are out in the field and faced with different situations, your mind should race through your mental library, and get it closer and closer to "right" in camera so you will be doing less cropping after the fact. As you get better, your cropping will amount to fine tuned, little loss of pixels.

I crop every shot I take. The amount is key! It may be 20 pixels off one side, and 10 pixels off the other. It may be rotating the image 3 degrees to straighten it up, and then cropping off the skewed result. My goal is to get it as close as possible in camera, and fine tune after. I nearly always shoot a little wider, simply for fine tuning. Nothing sucks more than not having enough information for the "ideal" composition, and being left with a lesser image.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> ...Is this a glorified way of saying I am trying too hard?


Yes, in a way.



luvmyfamily said:


> I live and breathe photography lately, said earlier I am spending about 10 hours a day doing something with photography, whether it be reading, looking online, making phone calls to other photo friends, practice photo sessions (I do about 3 a week here lately), more reading, more reading, more reading, processing, practicing, practicing.....


Were you planning on taking a break and say... breathing any time soon?



luvmyfamily said:


> no one is trying harder than me. ...


Of this I have no doubt.

My feeling is that you are working hard, but not working smart.  You want that perfect picture and you want it NOW!  (Am I right?  Go ahead... tell me I'm wrong... dare ya'!)  There's definietly improvement in your work, but the degree of improvement does not [in my mind] reflect the amount of effort you've put in.  I think what you need to do is to find yourself a club or group to join, and preferably someone with some intermediate to advanced skills to mentor you and actually show you how to improve.  In fact, I think what you could really benefit from is formal training.  Have you looked into any sort of certificate program in your area?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> danwardphotography said:
> 
> 
> > I think there very good shots personally, any parent would be extremely happy with them, and thats obviously what counts!
> ...



I didn't say they were crap.. I just said "I" would not present them to a client. I also went over some of the details why.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mamarazzi514 said:


> *These ae really bad* no offense. *What lighting are u using and what is the placement*? I hope these are not paying customers



Not to be rude.. but based on the questions you ask, I would say you are about the same as Luvmyfamily, in your journey into photography. I don't believe you have ever posted an image for critique... and at least she has had the courage to do that.

Please post a website, or your FB page..  so we can evaluate them? (at least if you are going to make comments like that, please back them up!)  

Didn't you recently ask a question about what to bounce a flash off outdoors.. and suggested just pointing the flash up over the heads of your subjects (although there is nothing there to bounce off)? I know you are charging... because I remember you came here asking about the tax liability when you got caught charging without ever declaring the income!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > On all of the indoor shots.. the whites of her eyes have a cyan cast, has to come from post! What did you do?
> ...



Buy diffuser. They dont cost hardly anything. You could use some more lighting too. These are a bit dark but she also has dark hair and eyes. Those deep brown eyes can be hard to work with because they absorb light. I did some pics for a little girl that looked very similar to your subject here. 




ady crossprocessed by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

AS you can see I was barely able to get some of the iris detail.


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 23, 2012)

For the baby on the grass I would get closer to her level and use a larger aperture to give the background a creamy bokeh. Also I would process her skin a bit more- has a bluefish hue especially near her eyes.


----------



## Ms.Nash (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> I have seen so many "charging photographers" with worse work than I.....



I suppose OP can't post any links to support this claim?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is correct! Please look on Facebook.. there are a lot that are worse than her! I could post links.. but that would probably be "frowned" on!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

tirediron said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ...Is this a glorified way of saying I am trying too hard?
> ...



You are right, yes indeed.  I am going to step away from photography....for a few hours to get my hair done  Seriously, I am looking right now on a local photo club, but outside of photography (and I am saying this to make a point), when you try so hard to do something over and over again, like when I learned to do a back hand spring for cheerleading, i kept making the same mistakes over and over again, until finally it all came together and i was flipping backwards 4 and 5 times in a row.  So it's not that I am not working smart per say, I am trying too hard at too many things all at once.  (I worded this poorly, was trying to get out my thoughts anyway)


----------



## Ms.Nash (Mar 23, 2012)

Really worse though? I'll take your word for it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> Really worse though? I'll take your word for it.



YES! MUCH worse! people that make her shots look almost "pro" in comparison!  lol!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Disko, I have seen your work before and no offense, but I am not thinking I like this image.  It doesn't seem as sharp as mine, and the colors are not bold.  This is probably just preference and I have seen a lot of great work from you.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ms Nash, I would never post someone's work on here good or awful without their permission.  Search local photographers in your area, they are everywhere.  Really, really bad charging photographers.  If you haven't already....check out the site 'You are nota photographer."  Look at that and then come back and look at mine again.....


tay7 by luvmyfamily1, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Ms.Nash said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



Please don't take my comments as saying your work is good yet.... Most of it is only average! The rest is below average...   Just keeping it real...


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Ms.Nash said:
> ...



I hear ya...loud n clear


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 23, 2012)

There are those that can give honest and helpful critique and then there are those that can&#8217;t. And of course, there are those that do not have the ability to say anything positive about anyone else, even if their life depended on it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> There are those that can give honest and helpful critique and then there are those that can&#8217;t. And of course, there are those that do not have the ability to say anything positive about anyone else, even if their life depended on it.



Is that aimed at me?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > There are those that can give honest and helpful critique and then there are those that can&#8217;t. And of course, there are those that do not have the ability to say anything positive about anyone else, even if their life depended on it.
> ...



It wasnt aimed at anyone in particular. Certainly not you. Just a general statement. Did I strike a nerve or something?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

No...not at all'. . Just that it is not Pertinent to the thread and you have made similar comments before this!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Mar 23, 2012)

It is pertinent to the thread when the OP feels like she is being degraded and I have made similar statements before because it's true.  Some people are notorious for degrading OPs without any reason.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Correct.  Since the quality of photography is a subjective thing, one person's definition of better is as valid as another's and the posting of links or images simply for the purpose saying that one is 'better' than that will not be tolerated.*


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> It is pertinent to the thread when the OP feels like she is being degraded and I have made similar statements before because it's true.  Some people are notorious for degrading OPs without any reason.



Alisha.. do you feel degraded? Have anyone been picking on you?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2012)

*Enough bickering... let's get the discussion back to helping the OP improve her work... mmmmkay? *


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

tirediron said:


> *Enough bickering... let's get the discussion back to helping the OP improve her work... mmmmkay? *



I am not bickering.. just wondering why what's his name is trying to start trouble!   Those are rather inflammatory remarks he is making, wouldn't you agree? Have I said anything negative at all .. other than possibly feeding a troll by responding in a non-hostile fashion?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Mar 26, 2012)

................


----------

